# Getting back into trains; love the DCC system - starter systems?



## heyjoojoo (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been doing a little research on DCC systems and I love how the hobby has evolved over the years. I'm become a little more familiar with DCC and have decided it would be more fiscally easier for me to start with a DCC "starter system". Is this available and which would you recommend for a new beginner? I would like to be able to addon additional locomotives at some point. 

Just had a train show this past week - re-inspired!

Kareem


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

welcome.
that would depend on your particular wants. research Digitrax Zephyr, NCE powercab, MRC Express. all have their cons and pros, see which fits you better. check out the digital section of the forum, each was discussed in depth here. 

omitted the bachmann system since i personally do not consider it a sufficiently good one. other opinions do exist.


----------

